# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Hus und andere magische Objekte in Thailand

## Joseph

Als ich neulich im LOS war, erwähnte ich in einem Posting sogen. "Hus". es sind von Sanjaos (chines. Tempeln) hergestellte magische Papiere, die gegen vielerlei Beschwerden helfen sollen. Manche sind aus Stoff, andere aus Papier. Manche muss man gefaltet in der Brusttasche tragen, andere soll man verbrennen, die Asche in einem Glas Wasser auflösen und dann trinken. Es gibt Hus, die Reichtum bringen sollen, und solche, die bestimmte Krankheiten heilen sollen. Andere sollen unverwundbar machen oder die Potenz erheblich steigern...
Da mindestens einer von Euch geschrieben hat, er sei an diesen Dingen interessiert, will ich hier -Enricos Einverständnis vorausgesetzt- nach und nach magische Objekte vorstellen und von dem dahinter stehenden Denken berichten. Da mich dieser Sachverhalt stärker interessiert, habe ich solche magischen Objekte systematisch gesammelt und die Personen, die sie benutzen interviewt. - Solltet Ihr aber zu erkennen geben, dass Euch das Thema nicht berührt und dass Ihr so etwas nicht lesen wollt, so gebt mir Bescheid und ich werde keinen Satz mehr darüber verlieren...
In meinem ersten Beitrag zeige ich Euch einfach ein paar Scans verschiedener Hus, sie sind oft verziert, zeigen Drachen oder magische Zeichen und immer (altertümlcihe) chines. Schriftzeichen, die oft so verzerrt sind, dass es (für mich) schwierig ist sie zu lesen...

Joseph


soll den Seelen in der Überwelt helfen


gegen allerlei Krankheiten


soll Reichtum bewirken


soll gegen Krankheiten der Verdauungsorgane helfen


sool bewirken, dass Göttin Guan-yin (thai: Guan-Im) den träger ihre Güte zuwendet


soll inneren frieden bewirken


aus Stoff, wird mehrfach gefalten in der Brusttasche getragen und soll wolhhabend machen

----------

Kann nur, nochmals betonen, dass mich das alles sehr interessiert weil ich so viel wie möglich über Thailand und Asien wissen möchte.

Diese "Hus" waren mir bisher unbekannt, habe mich bis jetzt auch wenig mit der chinesischen Seite Thailands (ausser beim Kauf von Schmuck) auseinandergesetzt.

Bin froh, dass jemend, mit soviel Hintergrundwissen hier schreibt! Gerne mehr davon!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## spinne

Hallo Joseph!

Ich kann's nicht besser formulieren als Volker. Also mach unbedingt weiter! Ich bin jetzt zu faul, den angesprochenen Threat zu suchen, deshalb sage doch nochmal, wo man diese Hus bekommt oder kauft oder was weiß ich...

spinne

----------


## Samuianer

Chinatown - Yaowarat - Bangkok - und ueberall dort wo chin. Kommunities zu Hause sind.

Penang kenn ich 'ne Ecke da malen 'se die Dinger auf Wunsch oder nach Beratung....

----------


## Samuianer

> oder magische Zeichen und immer (altertümlcihe) chines. Schriftzeichen, die oft so verzerrt sind, dass es (für mich) schwierig ist sie zu lesen...


Kalligrafie, da gibt es islamische kalligrafische Objekte da fuellt ein einziger Buchstabe/Laut eine riesen Seite in einem riesen Buch! Oder ziert eine ganze Wand, oder die Kuppel in einer Moschee...

----------


## Joseph

Die richtigen ("echten") Hus kann man ausschließlich in einem Sanjao erhalten, viele andere magische Papiere und Stoffe jedoch auch in Läden, z.B. wie Samujaner erwähnte in Chinatown/Yaowarat in Bkk. Die beste Stelle hierfür ist eine kleine Gasse hinter dem Tempel Leng Nai Ji oder wie die Thais sagen "Wat Mangorn" = Drachentempel. Dort findet man sogen. Höllengeld und sogen. Waijao-Papiere. Diese werden grundsätzlich verbrannt, durch das Feuer werden die Papiere einem Purifikationsprozess unterworfen, mit dem aufsteigenden Rauch steigt der Wert etwa des Höllengeldes in die Überwelt auf und steht dann den Seelen dort zur Verfügung...
In den Sanjaos außerhalb Bangkoks kriegt man die tempeltypischen Hus, wenn man (auf Thai) fragt, meist geschenkt, manchmal wird man aufgefordert, einen kleinen Obolus (20 Baht oder so) zu geben. Früher hat man die Hus von geschnitzten Holzplatten "gedruckt" (ich besitze solche Druckplatten), heute gibt man meist einen Druckauftrag an eine Druckerei...selten wird alles von Hand geschrieben...
In Thailand gibt es mehrere Gruppen von Chinesen, je nach ihrer ursprünglichen Herkunft. Z.B. "Hokkian" (aus der chines. Provinz Fujian stammend), "Hailam" (von der südchines. Insel Hainan kommend) oder Dtäjiu... jede Gruppe hat ihre eigenen Sanjaos (Tempel), dabei sind oft Versammlungsräume, wo sich manchmal tagsüber Zeitung lesende Thaichinesen aufhalten. Hier findet man meist ältere Menschen, die Jüngeren pflegen die Tradition nicht mehr. Die älteren können noch Chines. schreiben und lesen, die Jüngeren nur noch sprechen, und deren Kinder werden wohl nur noch Thai können.

So, später mehr...muss jetzt was essen...leider kein Guei Dtiao sondern nur Man Farang und Khanom Bpang. 

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hallo Joseph, schreib unbedingt weiter. Dies ist für mich ein sehr interessantes Thema.

Handelt es sich bei den Schriftzeichen der hier dagestellten Hu's ausnahmslos um chinesische Schriftzeichen? Ich meine bei manchen eine starke Ähnlichkeit zu Sanskrit zu erkennen. 

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

Dass viele Thais gern spielen, weiß wohl jeder von uns. Staatliche Lotterie, Huai bon din, Huai dtai din etc....
Selbst die Toten, d.h. die Seelen der Verstorbenen, spielen noch! Man hat extra Kartenspiele "hell playing cards" für sie gemacht...durch Verbrennen gelangt das Kartenspiel in die Überwelt. 
Den Begriff Hölle gab es ursprünglich nicht bei den Chinesen, erst die christl. Missionare haben den Begriff eingeführt. 
Auf der Rückseite der Karten ist der Herr der Überwelt (manchmal sagt man auch Unterwelt) abgebildet...

Joseph






@Daniel: nur auf dem 4. Hu von oben finden sich oben unter den drei sogen. Sri-Zeichen 3 Buchstaben, die aus dem altindischen Sanskrit oder dem mmittelindischen Pali stammen; sonst sind nur chines. Zeichen zu sehen...

----------


## spinne

@ Joseph, @samuianer

Danke für die Antwort. Werde mal hingehen, wenn ich wieder in Bkk bin.

spinne

----------


## Joseph

Auch Kreditkarten für die Überwelt gibt es. Diese hier hibt es seit 1988, wird heute noch in Yaowarat verkauft und ist der American-Express-Karte nachgebildet. Auf der Rückseite ist selbst der informationstragende Magnetstreifen imitiert! Man beachte auch den Satz "IF FOUND PLEASE RETURN BY BURNING THIS CARD"...

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Sorry, die Bilder sind zu groß geraten. Vielleicht kann ich das noch korrigieren?

Joseph

P.S.:Jetzt vielleicht zu klein?

----------

Lese hier so viele interessante Dinge, von denen ich bisber keine Ahnung hatte, kann nur sagen  :super:  :super:  :super: 

joseph, bitte weiter machen, wenn es deine zeit erlaubt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

Es wird immer behauptet, in Thailand könne der Farang keine Häuser kaufen. Stimmt nicht ganz, hier bilde ich welche ab, die jederzeit billig zu erwerben sind. Um Grundstückspreise bräuchtet Ihr Euch  da nicht zu kümmern. --Diese Häuser werden verbrannt, wieder steigt durch den Rauch das Haus in die Überwelt auf und werden von den Seelen der Verstorbenen bewohnt...Auf dem zweiten Haus sind sogar Neonröhren und Blumenkästen zu sehen, schließlich wünscht man dem Verstorbenen ja alles erdenklich Gute! So 'ne mickrige Thaihütte auf Stelzen (bitte, das soll keine Beleidigung derer sein, die so etwas ihrer Frau finanziert haben!) kommt da nicht infrage... 

Joseph

----------

joseph, gibt es diesen Brauch mit den Häuseren nur in bestimmten Regionen? Habe so etwas noch nicht gesehen, werde aber heute Abend auch meine Frau fragen?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

@dragon: den Brauch mit Häusern gibt es überall da, wo  in Thailand (oderMalaysia, Singapur,Indonesien etc.) Menschen mit chines. Abstammung leben. Inwiefern Thais mit chines. Hintergrund im Isaan leben, weiß ich nicht, weil ich da noch nicht war...
Es werden auch Autos verbrannt (Benz und BMW), Fernseher, Kleider (alles aus Papier/Pappe) usw. Denn man denkt sich, die Überwelt, wo sich die Seelen der Verstorbenen aufhalten, sei ein Abbild unserer Welt hier...
Viele echte Thais wissen von diesen Bräuchen nichts. 
In China selbst gibt es diese Bräuche kaum noch, allenfalls auf dem Lande. Hier hat die Kulturrevolution alles kaputt gemacht. In jener dunklen Zeit wurden die chines. Tempel abgerissen, oder als Scheunen, Vorratslager etc. benutzt, die Inneneinrichtung systematisch zerstört und weggeworfen...

Joseph

----------

Danke für die Antwort, wieder was interessantes gelernt! :wai:

----------

Noch 'ne Frage zu diesen Hus:

Wie aktiviert man eigentlich derren Wirkung ?

Muss man die aufhängen ? Immer wieder ankucken ? Zusammengerollt am Körper tragen ? .....oder vielleicht sogar kauen ?

----------

> Noch 'ne Frage zu diesen Hus:
> 
> Wie aktiviert man eigentlich derren Wirkung ?
> 
> Muss man die aufhängen ? Immer wieder ankucken ? Zusammengerollt am Körper tragen ? .....oder vielleicht sogar kauen ?


Hat joseph doch schon alles beschrieben - lesen bildet!

vorne!

----------


## Joseph

@Phommel:
chines. Geschäftsleute in Thailand heften die Hus, bei denen es darum geht, den Reichtum zu vermehren, an die Vorderfront ihres Hauses, über dem Schaufenster. Hier ein Foto. Leider hängen die Dinger sehr hoch, so dass man sie nur aus der Ferne fotografieren kann..Z.B. fast an jedem Goldladen in Thailand findet man die Dinger...
Andere trägt man bei sich (namentlich, wenn etwas abgewehrt werden soll, Krankheit, Geister...), oder verbrennt sie, mischt die Asche in Wasser und trinkt alles (besonders bei Hus, die Gesundheit bewirken sollen)

Joseph

----------

hab ich wohl was überlesen - kommt davon, wenn der Messenger dauernd klingelt.

----------

Hab mal gelesen gehabt, dass sich um diese Beigaben, die dann in Rauch aufgehen, eine richtige Industrie entwickelt hat. Die Auswahl ist nahezu unbeschränkt und was es noch nicht ab Lager gibt, wird gerne ( gegen entsprechender Entlöhnung ) von Hand hergestellt. Selbst Modelle von Microwellengeräten finden so einen Weg dem Verstorbenen dienlich zu sein.

Je mehr Detailgetreue die Modelle haben, desto wertvoller für den Verstorbenen und kostspieliger für den Sponsor.


Hoffe dies alles richtig wieder gegeben zu haben. Sonst kann Joseph gerne korrigieren.

----------


## Joseph

Auch Geschäftsleute, seien sie echte Thais oder solche mit chines. Hintergrund, versuchen, mit allerlei Tricks und Magie Geld in den Laden zu bringen. In vielen Läden steht eine Puppe in sitzender Haltung, der rechte Arm scheint jemanden herbeizuwinken. Bei der Puppe handelt es sich um Nang Kwak (นางกวัก), die "winkende Dame". Viele glauben fest daran, dass diese Dame Kunden magisch herbeiwinken kann bzw. Geld in den Laden bringen kann...
hier mal 2 Fotos:

Joseph






Auf einem Markt in Nakorn Sri Thammarat fand ich bei kleinen Ständen auch sogen. "pha Yans"  (ผ้ายันตร์). Sie entsprechen bei den "echten" Thais den "Hus" der chines. Thais, weisen aber keine chines. Zeichen, sondern nur Thaibuchstaben auf. Ich wollte die Tücher den Händlern abkaufen, aber da war nichts zu machen...später fand ich Läden, die so etwas verkaufen. 
Auf einem der beiden im folgenden gezeigten Tücher steht über dem Bild der Nang Kwak: "Gold und Silber herbeiwinken".

----------


## big_cloud

Silber Ag herbeiwinken ist mir klar, nur das Edelmetall Fold ist mir nicht bekannt koennte es sich vllt um Gold Au handeln  :: 

der
Lothar  ::

----------


## Joseph

@BigC: Danke, dass Du mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast, hab's schon korrigiert. In der Eile (Zeit ist mein größtes Problem) kommen Schreibfehler vor, "F" und "G" liegen ja nahe beieinander...

Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

Enrico hat meine Erlaubnis mein Besserwisserpost umgehend zu loeschen,latuernlich auch dieses hier
konnts mir halt nicht verkneifen
Dabke fuer die tollen Bilder

----------


## big_cloud

b und n liegen auch benachbart

----------


## Joseph

@ BigC: jetzt hast Du mich zum Lachen gebracht...

Jemand hat mich per PN gefragt, ob ich was zu den Wörtern "Pha Yan" (Grundbedeutung) sagen kann. Naja, kann ich, aber ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich dafür jemand interessiert.

ผ้า = Pa = "Tuch, Stoff" ist ein ursprüngliches Thaiwort.
Es wird häufig verwendet, etwa in ผ้าเช็ดตัว = pha ched dtua = Tuch wischen Körper = Handtuch oder in ผ้าปูโต๊ะ = pha bpuu dto = Tuch auflegen Tisch = Tischtuch, usw.

ยันตร์ = Yan ist ein Wort, das aus dem altindischen Sanskrit stammt. Es bedeutet "(etwas) bewegen. In der klassischen Thailiteratur bedeutet ยันตร์ = Yan "Motiv (ein Motiv bewegt den Menschen etwas zu tun). Das Wort "Yan" wurde im mittelindischen Pali zu "Yon" abgeschliffen, daher kommen z.B. die thailändischen Worte รถยนต์  = rod yon = Wagen bewegen" = Auto, oder เครื่องยนต์ = Maschine bewegen = Motor, oder ภาพยนต์ = Bilder bewegen = Film, Kino.

Aber das führt hier wirklich zu weit, ich habe bisher nicht das Gefühl, dass sich hier jemand für die Thaisprache interessiert...im Thaiboard tut sich (leider) nix...

Joseph

----------


## guenny

Joseph, das ist ein falscher Eindruck,
ich lese diese Beiträge durchaus hoch interessiert, auch wenn der Eindruck entstehen könnte dass ich mich nur für Bilder interessiere.  :: 
Ich tue mich sehr schwer, einen Zugang zur Sprache zu finden und bin dankbar für jede Erklärung die mir hilft. Aber man muss doch dan nicht alles kommentieren, oder?

----------

Big C, kannst du auch selber löschen, der Admin hat doch genug zu tun, kauft bestimmt in Polen noch weitere Pink-Farb-Töne!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich habe auch so ein Tuch, weiß aber nicht ob es auch Pha Yan genannt wird...

Hier mal eine (schlechte) Fotografie davon, vielleicht kann Joseph mir als Fachmann dazu etwas sagen. Ich weiß leider recht wenig hier drüber.


Gruß Daniel

----------

Daniel.

Das ist der Bauplan fürs Häuschen, welches du deinen Schwiegereltern bauen sollst.   :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Das ist der Bauplan fürs Häuschen, welches du deinen Schwiegereltern bauen sollst.


Sorry Phommel, habe keine.  :aetsch:

----------

das Papier von der Bundesdruckerei die man nicht kopieren darf, jeweils in 5, 10, 20, 50, 100, 200 und 500ter Noten wirken auch auf mich mit magischen Kräften. Aber essen würde ich dieses Papier nie.

----------


## Joseph

@Daniel:
Bitte stellt mich nicht als Fachmann für dieses Zeug hin, das bin ich sicherlich nicht. Ich interessiere mich für diese Dinge, und in 40 Jahren oder so mögt Ihr mich vielleicht einen Fachmann nennen...

zu dem roten Tuch von Daniel kann ich nur sagen: 
1) ja, es ist ein Pha yan. Jedoch zu welchem Zweck? Was soll es bewirken?
2) Man erkennt zwei sogen. Shrizeichen, das sind allgemeine Glückssymbole. "Shri" heißt "verehrungswürdig". Es steckt in "Sri Lanka" ebenso wie in Königin "Sirikit". Shrizeichen findet man in Taxis, an Häusern etc. Immer wenn ein Mönch etwas in Thailand weiht, verwendet er das magische Shrizeichen.
3) Man erkennt noch drei Buchstaben und eine Ziffer. Es ist aber nicht Thaischrift, sondern die altkambodschanische Khomschrift. Der Buchstabe links oben, der fast wie ein "H" aussieht, ist z.B. der letzte Buchstabe des Khomalphabetes. 
Alte buddhistische Texte in mittelindischer Palisprache wurden früher in Thailand in Khomschrift geschrieben. Erst später verwendete man die Thaischrift.

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Joseph
Sorry für den Fachmann, aber das hast du nun von deiner Beweihräucherung meiner Fotos.  :: 
Und danke für die Infos, in der Tat stammt es von einem Mönch mit kambodschanischen Wurzeln.

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Samuianer

"Shri" ist aus dem Sanskrit, ein Titel! 

Und bedeutet eigentlich nichts Anderes als "grosser Herr"

Alle indischen Goetter und Heilige werden mit "Sri" oder "Shri" tituliert.

Das mit der Khomschrift verhaelt sich so, wie Heute Pali zu Thai... war doch Kambodschia der Dreh-und Angelpunkt in der Epoche.

Konnten ja nicht alle Pali/Sanskrit lernen, die texte sollten aber moeglichst Vielen zugaenglich (verstaendlich ) sein.

Die Bibel hat ja aehnliche Entwicklungen durchlaufen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wie ich schon mal irgendwo erwähnte, interessiere ich mich für Buddha Amulette. Leider weiß ich sehr wenig darüber und es ist für mich, wegen mangelnder Sprachkenntnisse, nicht grade leicht etwas darüber zu erfahren.
Nun hatte ich Joseph gebeten, soweit es ihm möglich ist, mir etwas über meine kleine Sammlung zu verraten. Da er sich entschloßen hat wieder aktiv am Forengeschehen teilzunehmen, fange ich mal an und stelle das erste Amulett ein. 

Dieses hab ich auf dem Tha Sadej in Nong Khai erstanden. Übrigens ein sehr interessanter Markt direkt am Ufer des Mehkongs.
Die Maße betragen etwa 23x33 mm (BxH), es ist in einem einfachen Plastikcover geschützt und mit einem Ring versehen, um es um den Hals zu tragen. 

Vorderseite


Rückseite 


Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Daniel,
Da hast Du mich vor eine kaum lösbare Aufgabe gestellt:

Die Vorderseite ist klar, da steht unter dem Bild von Buddha (kenntlich an den langen Ohrläppchen und der Flamme -Ushnisha- auf dem Kopf) พระโพรีพิหาร, das ist der Name eines Mönches, (könnte man wiedergeben als "Mönch Phoriphiharn") der entweder dieses Amulett selbst in Arbeit gegeben hat oder zu dessen Ehren man dieses Amulett ausgegeben hat.

Aber die Rückseite! Im Zentrum das Shri-Zeichen, ein altes Glückssymbol (Shri heißt ursprüglich "verehrungswürdig", wurde dann zu einer Art Titel für Götter und hochgestellte Persölichkeiten, ist später zu einer einfachen Anrede, etwa "Herr..." herabgesunken; das Wort ist urverwandt mit griechischem krei(ein) = herrschen)

Darüber steht eine gebogene Schriftzeile, doch sind nicht alle Buchstaben deutlich, so dass ich die Zeile nicht völlig entziffern kann...

Unter dem Shri-Zeichen steht in der oberen Zeile der Name eines Wats,
leider sind wieder einzelne Buchstaben zu undeutlich, ich lese (etwa) วัดบวรนิกรศิริหาร, das würde heißen Wat Boworokorn Siriharn, aber ich bin nicht sicher.

Darunter steht ein Datum: 3. Oktober 2534, das wäre 1991. (Um ein Jahr der Buddhist. Ära "B.E."in unsere christliche Ära umzurechnen, muss man 543 Jahre abziehen. Z.B. haben wir jetzt B.E. 2550, minus 543 = A.D. 2007). 

Tut mir leid, dass ich einzelne Buchstaben nicht entziffern kann, aber sie sind in dem Bild einfach zu undeutlich, dazu gibt es noch ein paar kleine Unebenheiten auf der Oberfläche des Amuletts, die das Lesen weiter erschweren...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Vielen Dank schon mal Joseph! Muß dir doch nicht leid tun, das du die Zeichen nicht lesen kannst. Wenn sie zu undeutlich sind.

Werde mal versuchen, bei dem nächsten Amulett, die Zeichen etwas deutlicher hervorzuheben.

Hast mir auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter geholfen.

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

Ich möchte hier noch etwas Allgemeines zu Amuletten sagen, wie Daniel Sun uns eins vorgestellt hat. So ähnlich habe ich es beobachtet, aber die Angaben sind hauptsächlich aus „Monks and Magic“ von Terwiel. 

Schon kleine Jungen tragen Dinge, die sie gegen Krankheiten, Zauberei und Unfälle schützen sollen. Am häufigsten sieht man ein Buddha-Amulett, das an einer Kordel um den Hals getragen wird. Früher waren sie  aus Metall, Holz, Elfenbein oder Harz, heute sind sie oft aus einer Mixtur verschiedener Materialien, in eine Gussform gepresst und dann gebrannt. Damals  lag die Herstellung in der Hand älterer Mönche, die dazu die Gussform, ein Rezept, die Zutaten und bestimmte Zaubersprüche benötigten. Leider hat man früher auch viele alte heilige Schriften verbrannt, um ihre Asche in die Amulettmasse zu mischen…Ich habe schon Amulette gesehen, die von Gewehrkugeln gemacht waren und folgerichtig gegen Kugeln schützen sollten…

Fast ebenso häufig findet man Medallions aus Metall, mit dem Kopf von dem hoch verehrten Rama V (Chulalongkorn), oder von einem verehrten Mönch. Diese Medallions werden von kommerziell orientierten Firmen im Auftrag eines „fund raising committee“ hergestellt. 

Damit ein Amulett wirksam werden kann, sollte es normalerweise erst konsekriert (geweiht) werden. Die einfachste Zeremonie dazu wird ปลุกเสก (pluksehk) genannt (pluk heißt wecken, z.B. in Naligapluk = Weckuhr, sehk heißt „Zauber“), das heißt „die Zauberwirkung erwecken“. Hierzu wird ein Mönch das Amulett in beide Hände nehmen, hebt die Hände dann in die Nähe seines Mundes und murmelt ein paar Paliworte. Derjenige, der das Amulett aus den Händen des Mönches erhält, sollte es dann kurz gegen seine Stirn drücken.

Es gibt eine offiziellere Amulettweihe, พุทธาผีเสก = Phutthaphisehk genannt. Eine solche Zeremonie habe ich einmal mitgemacht, allerdings in Burma. Die Weihe wird durch Horoskoperstellung auf einen Glück verheißenden Tag gelegt (oft der 5. Tag eines Mondmonats). und lange vorher bekannt gemacht, denn damit will das Wat Geld verdienen. Will dann jemand seine Amulette (manche haben ganze Sammlungen davon) weihen lassen, wickelt er sie in ein Tuch und bringt sie den Mönchen. Man schreibt dann genau auf, welche Amulette abgegeben wurden, damit nachher niemand sagen kann, eins von diesen manchmal 100.000 Baht kostenden Amuletten sei nicht mehr da..Für diese Registrierung muss man zahlen…Zur Zeremonie selbst werden im Wat vier Schirme an den vier Ecken der Plattform errichtet, die die Mönche für ihre Litaneien benuten. In 1,50 m Höhe wird dann eine Baumwollschnur gespannt, die die Plattform umschließt und auch den Hals des Hauptbuddhas, so dass dieser gewissermaßen auf die Plattform geholt ist…Alle Amulette werden nun auf die Plattform gestellt. Die teilnehmenden Mönche setzen sich so um die Plattform, dass diese von ihnen und den Hauptbuddha eingeschlossen ist. Jeder Mönch platziert nun eine mit Wasser gefüllte Schüssel vor sich, auf einen Ring (sonst würden die Schüsseln umfallen, da sie keinen flachen Boden haben). Von einem zentral auf der Plattform liegenden Knäuel werden Kordelstücke zu den Mönchen entrollt. Dann werfen sich alle Mönche vor dem Hauptbuddha zu Boden, jeder zündet eine Kerze an. Dann werden bis zu 5 Stunden lang Palitexte gesungen. Währenddessen sind alle Türen des „Boots“ geschlossen, damit keine weltlichen Einflüsse die Zeremonie beeinflussen können. Teile der Baumwollkordel und eigene, ebenfalls mitgeweiht Amulette und Medallions werden später vom Wat verkauft. 

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Danke Joseph, das finde ich sehr interessant.

Ich hab schon von großen Weihen gehört die sich über mehrere Tage hinziehen, bis zu 9 Tage mit 99 Mönchen. Ich finde hieran kann man schon sehr gut erkennen, welche Bedeutung und Stellenwert solche Zeremonien haben.

Ich habe übrigen noch einige Amulette die ich einstellen wollte. Ich werde allerdings nochmal neue Fotos machen um die Details einwenig mehr hervorzuheben. Ich hoffe du kannst dann wieder etwas dazu sagen.

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

Hier wollte ich Euch noch ein Amulett der besonderen Art vorstellen. Seine Wirkung soll besser als Viagra sein. - ich fand es in Ranong, auf meiner vorletzten Reise, und durfte es fotografieren...

----------


## Hua Hin

Amulett Joseph?
Hängt man sich so ein Teil um den Hals?  ::

----------


## Joseph

Man trägt es in der Hosentasche...

Joseph

----------


## Enrico

Hab gerade in meine gefasst, ich hab auch so ein Amulett  :: 

Sorry für OT

----------


## Hua Hin

> Man trägt es in der Hosentasche...


Könnte aber auch irgendwie falsch gedeutet werden.  ::

----------

Wie groß ist das gute Stück denn im Original?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bei Krabi in einer Höhle an der Aou Nang Beach
liegen haufenweise dieser Fruchtbarkeitssymbole   ::  

der grösste misst wohl 1,80 m oder grösser

----------

der grösste misst wohl 1,80 m oder grösser

Das übersteigt das Fassungsvermögen meiner Hosentasche!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

Diese Art von Amulett ist in der Tat sehr verbreitet in Thailand. Es gibt auch welche die man um den Hals tragen kann, aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, das man sie mit einer Schnurr um die Hüfte binden soll. So sollen sie wohl am besten wirken....

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

Auf dem Wochenendmarkt in Bangkok gibt's viele zu kaufen, selbst welche aus Elfenbein, alle Größen...
In einer Bar (wo, habe ich vergessen) gab's auch so ein Ding, um 7 Uhr abends, wenn die Bar öffnete, mussten sich alle Damen mit gegrätschten Beinen hintereinander stellen und die vorderste (an der Tür stehend) warf den Kunstpenis durch die Beine der Damen nach hinten. Man glaubte, dies würde den Damen helfen, für die Nacht einen Mann zu finden...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

So ich habe heute noch mal Fotos von einem Amulett gemacht....
Es handelt sich um eine kleine Metall Figur, von der Farbe her schaut es aus wie Messing. Der Punkt den man auf der Unterseite sieht, scheint ein Kupfer Kern zu sein. Die Maße betragen in etwas 29x15x9 mm (HxBxT). Eigentlich befindet sich das Amulett in einem Cover, so daß es am Hals getragen werden kann.

 

 



Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Daniel.

Diesmal sind die Buchstaben wirklich sehr deutlich:

Vorne steht หลวงพ่อพระใส , was man mit "der ehrwürdige Mönch Phrasai" übersetzen kann. Das bezieht sich wohl auf den Mönch, der die Amulettserie in Auftrag gegeben hat (eine entfernte Möglichkeit wäre, das man Bezug nimmt auf einen schon verstorbenen Mönch dieses Namens; das ist aber unwahrscheinlich, weil dann auch der Name des Wats genannt werden sollte, an dem er gewirkt hat).

Hinten steht  รุ่น สไบทิพย์ ๔๙ "Serie (oder Reihe) Sabaithip 49". 

Das heißt, der Tempel oder eine damit verbundene Organisation hat (meist zum Zwecke des "fund rising") eine ganze Serie von Amuletten herausgegeben. Jede Serie erhielt einen speziellen Namen. Der Name der Serie, aus der Dein Amulett stammt, heißt "Sabaithip". Das bezieht sich auf die Art und Weise, wie der Mönch seinen "Schal" trägt. Die Nummer "49" ist entweder die Seriennummer oder die 49. Ausfertigung innerhalb der Serie...das zu entscheiden, müsste man mehr wissen.

Es gibt Bücher und regelmäßig erscheinende Zeitschriften, welche die wichtigsten Amulettausgaben beschreiben...

Die Figur ist Buddha selbst. 
Die Haltung, die er einnimmt, heißt in Thauiland "Sadung Mara". Sie erinnert daran, dass Gautama (Buddha) den Dämonen Mara besiegte, wobei er die Erde als Zeugin für die Richtigkeit des von ihm gewählten Weggs anrief - in dieser Haltung zeigt daher seine rechte Hand auf die Erde...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hallo Joseph, vielen Dank für diese Informationen.





> Das bezieht sich auf die Art und Weise, wie der Mönch seinen "Schal" trägt.


Wie ist das zu verstehen? 




> Es gibt Bücher und regelmäßig erscheinende Zeitschriften, welche die wichtigsten Amulettausgaben beschreiben...


Diese Zeitschriften kenne ich, doch leider ist mir so etwas noch nie in englischer Sprache untergekommen. 

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

@Daniel: "Sabaithip" ist der Name des Schals, den der Mönch uber die Schulter gehängt hat. Es gibt wahrscheinlich andere Amulette derselben Herkunft, bei denen der Schal anders über die Schulter geworfen wird, oder Amulette, bei denen der Mönch mit einem Gewand bekleidet ist. Jede Serie hat einen anderen Namen...aber ich bin kein Spezialist für Amulette...

Um den Gewinn zu maximieren, gibt es von der einen Art viele, von der anderen Serie nur ganz wenige Exemplare, die dann sehr teuer verkauft werden...Man munkelt, wenn die wenigen Exemplare einer sehr teuren Serie verkauft seien, würden welche nachgegossen...andere sagen, so etwas könne man den Mönchen nicht zutrauen...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

> aber ich bin kein Spezialist für Amulette...


Ist doch nicht schlimm, aber du hilfst mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!  :super: 




> Um den Gewinn zu maximieren, gibt es von der einen Art viele, von der anderen Serie nur ganz wenige Exemplare, die dann sehr teuer verkauft werden


Es hat sich Weltweit ein großer Sammlermarkt um diese Amulette entwickelt. Das "besondere" Amulette sehr hoch gehandelt werden, kann man sehr gut beobachten, aber was oder wie Amulette zu etwas "besonderem" werden, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Die Auflags Zahlen spielen mit Sicherheit eine große Rolle dabei, wobei es auch sehr wichtig ist, wer diese Amulette herstellt bzw. in Auftrag gibt.
Ein bekanntes Beispiel dafür dürften die Amulette von Kruba Krissana sein. Sein Amulette dürften mit zu den begehrtesten und teuersten gehören. Zugegeben sie sind sehr schön und kommen immer in kleinen Auflagen, aber ob das Sammlerpreise von bis zu mehreren Hunderttausende Baht rechtfertigen?





> Man munkelt, wenn die wenigen Exemplare einer sehr teuren Serie verkauft seien, würden welche nachgegossen...andere sagen, so etwas könne man den Mönchen nicht zutrauen...


Man sagte mir mal, mit Buddha würde keine Schmu getrieben (sprich es würde nicht versucht jemanden mit Buddha Amulette zu betrügen), dafür wäre Buddha zu "heilig". Das diese nicht stimmt, kann man ja schon alleine daran erkennen, dass viele Kopien, der wertvollen Amulette, im Umlauf sind. Und auch bei so einigen Mönchen, kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass der Kapitalismus manchmal wichtiger zu sein scheint, als die Lehre Buddhas. 

Gruß Daniel

----------


## schiene

@daniel+joseph
wenn ihr mehr über Amulette wissen möchtet schaut auf diese Seite.Echt super Page. :super: 
http://www.thai-amulett.de/html/monche_ ... ismus.html

----------


## Daniel Sun

Diese Seite kannte ich bereits, aber troztdem vielen Dank!

Gruß Daniel

----------


## schiene

> Diese Seite kannte ich bereits, aber troztdem vielen Dank!
> 
> Gruß Daniel


 :traurig:

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mußt doch deshalb nicht weinen.....

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe an Internet Adressen über Amulette, die meisten sind allerdings Englischsprachig oder auf Thai.
Bei Interesse stelle ich gern welche ein....

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Joseph

Heute möchte ich Euch ein paar thailändische *Höllengeldscheine* vorstellen. Ihr wisst schon, das Geld, das von den Thais mit chines. Hintergrund eigens gedruckt und dann für die Toten verbrannt wird, damit diese in der Überwelt ihr auf Erden gewohntes Leben luxuriös fortführen können...Die Beispiele stammen aus der Sammlung meines Vaters, der mehr als 10.000 verschiedene hat...

Das erste Beispiel zeigt eine Note von 1982 (links steht die Jahreszahl 2525 nach buddhistischer Zeitrechnung, woraus man durch Subtraktion von 543 steht unsere AD-Jahre rauskriegt). Damals waren die Scheine entweder einfach rot oder rot mit etwas Grün, mehr Farbe steckte nicht drin:



Ab 1990 oder so wurden die Scheine auf einmal bunt, es war wie eine Modeerscheinung, eine Druckfirma fing damit an, die anderen folgten.
Das folgende Beispiel zeigt wie auf fast allen Noten den Herrn der Unterwelt. Interessant ist rechts die "geisterhafte" Erscheinung. Dies ist die Nachahmung des Wasserzeichens von echten Banknoten, hier natürlich aufgedruckt, weil echtes Wasserzeichenpapier natürlich viel zu teuer und umständlich wäre...:



Auf dem unten stehenden Bild sieht man wie fast auf allen Scheinen den Herrn der Unterwelt. Rechts und links je einen Drachen von vorne. Man beachte die Kontrollnummer "9K 99999999", im Thai ist die "9" eine Glückszahl., Wie bei uns gibt es natürlich auch im Himmel eine Inflation, daher lautet dieser Schein schon über 1 Milliarde!



Das ist die (fast immer einfarbige) Rückseite der Note. Sie zeigt die Unterweltbank (auf dem Gebäude steht "ming du yin hang" = "Dunkelweltbank"). Unten finden wir einen Satz auf Thai ใช้ได้ทั้งสวรรค์และยม โลก (chai dai tang sawann lä yamaloog) = kann sowohl im Himmel als auch in der Unterwelt benutzt werden:



Dies ist eine im Moment in Bangkok gängige Note. Die linke untere Ecke ist genau der jetzt kursierenden 1000-Baht-Note nachgebildet. Rechts wieder der Unterweltherrscher, diesmal mit einem Ruyi (="nach meinem Willen" oder "mein Wille geschehe") genannten, Edelstein besetzten Stab als Symbol seiner Macht (haben sonst nur Kaiser tragen dürfen). 



Das letzte Beispiel zeigt wieder eine 1-Billionen-Note. Hier wird die Unterweltbank mit einem englischen -nicht ganz glücklich gewählten - Namen wiedergegeben: Hell Bank of Universal. Die 2mal 4 Personen haben eine Bedeutung, aber es würde wohl zu weit führen, das hier detailliert auszuführen...(vielleicht mache ich das in meinem Blog, an dem ich bald weiter arbeiten werde).



Joseph

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke Joseph
für den interessanten Beitrag.
Wo kann man denn solche Scheine erwerben
und gibt`s für ältere und seltene Exemplare schon einen Sammlermarkt?

Gruss Alex

----------

Und wieder was, für mich, vollkommen Neues gelernt.

Wo kann man diese Scheine kaufen und was kosten sie? Hoffe, nicht den Nennwert  :cool:  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hallo Joseph, wie wird diese "Hell-Money" gehandelt?
Ich denke mal das die aufgedruckten Werte auch in irgendeiner Weise die Preise für diese Höllengeld wiederspiegeln. Oder kostet z.B. 1000er genauso viel wie der 1000000000er?

----------


## Joseph

Hallo Freunde,

wenn Ihr wirklich Interesse am Kauf dieser Scheine habt, so könnt Ihr sie am besten in Thailand kaufen, da kosten die Scheine praktisch nichts...etwa in einer Gasse in der Nähe von Wat "Läng nai yi" oder "Wat Mangkorn" in Chinatown (Yaowarat). Ein Bündel von ca. 20-30 gleichen Scheinen kostet dort nur 10 Baht oder so (o.k., für Touristen möglicherweise das Doppelte). Man kann dort ca. 25-30 verschiedene finden, wenn man ein Jahr später hingeht, findet man 5-6 neue Typen und 5-6 alte sind vom Markt verschwunden.

Sollten Ihr aber sofort welche haben wollen, kann ich Euch einen deutschen Händler nennen. Er verkauft z.B. 100 verschiedene für 50 Euro (entsprechend 1000 verschiedene für 500 Euro, aber wenn man nur 3-4 kauft, kosten sie 1 Euro pro Stück). 

Wenn man auf ebay.com "hell notes" oder auch "hell money", "hell bank notes" eingibt, so kommen verschiedene Anbieter, meist aus USA, die auch ein paar wenige Scheine im Angebot haben..., aber mit Porto etc kommt das meist zu teuer.

Was ganz alte Noten (vor 1970) betrifft, so sind sie praktisch nicht zu finden. Es gilt nämlich bei den Chinesen, dass man die Noten nicht verwahren (und nicht sammeln) darf, das hieße ja, das Geld den Toten vorenthalten! Trotzdem hat z.B. mein Vater ca. 300 ganz alte (teilweise aus der Qingdynastie, also vor 1911). Bezeichnenderweise hat er sie aber nicht aus China, Thailand oder so, sondern aus Russland! Dort gab es frühere zahlreiche Sammler chinesischer Banknoten, aber die Russen konnten kein Chinesisch und haben Höllengeld für echtes Geld gehalten. Fast in jeder alten russischen Banknotensammlung, die auf dem Markt auftaucht, finden sich auch ein paar alte Höllengeldscheine, die eigentlich nur irrtümlich drin sind. Alte Scheine können pro  Stück bis 50 Euro erzielen! Der auf den Noten zu findende Nennwert ist dabei völlig egal.

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Kurzer Nachsatz: ich musste meinen Text korrigieren, statt 1 Billion muss es natürlich 1 Milliarde heißen. Der Fehler entstand dadurch, dass die Note auf Englisch mit "one billion" beschriftet war, aber "one billion" im Engl. ist natürlich bei uns  1 Milliarde! Sorry,

Joseph

----------

Werde im November mal versuchen, einige, aktuelle, Scheine zu ergattern, vielleicht kann ich damit, in 20 Jahren meine Rente aufbessern!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Also, hab ich das richtig verstanden? Der Nennwert der Scheine spielt überhaupt keine Rolle bei dem Verkaufspreis?

So kann ja jeder unsummen in die Unterwelt transferieren. Oh je, über die Inflationsrate möchte ich gar nicht nachdenken....  ::

----------

Ich werde mir mal ein paar Milliarden für die letzte Reise zurück legen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

Ich muß zugeben das mir bisher diese Scheine nicht bekannt waren und auch bei Besuchen in chin.Tempeln meiner Aufmerksamkeit entgangen sind.

----------


## schiene

@Joseph
wer gibt denn den Auftrag zum Druck der Scheine.Der Spender selbst?die Mönsche des Tempels,ein Sponsorßhab das noch nicht richtig verstanden!

----------


## Joseph

Da muss man unterscheiden:

Alle Opferpapiere, die verbrannt werden, werden von der Druckerei entworfen und auf Vorrat gedruckt. Dann zeigt man den Inhabern der Geschäfte, die sowas verkaufen, Muster und nimmt die Bestellungen entgegen. In den Geschäften kaufen dann die "Gläubigen" diese Scheine.

In Thailand wurden die Scheine noch vor wenigen Jahren im ganzen Land hergestellt, es gab eine ganze Reihe von Druckereien (ich habe mal eine in Trang besucht). Mittlerweile gibt es nur noch in Bangkok 3-4 konkurrierende Druckereien. Die Sitte des Geldverbrennens lässt immer mehr nach, der Bedarf wird geringer. Daher versucht man, neue Märkte zu gewinnen. Z.B. brachte mir jemand kürzlich aus Pnom Penh Höllengeldscheine mit, die waren aber in Bangkok gedruckt. Auch in Yangon/Rangoon sah ich nur Höllengeldscheine aus Bangkok.

Anders die eigentlichen Hus. Die Hus (aus Papier) und die Pha Yann (aus Stoff) werden in geringerer Auflage von dem jeweiligen Tempel hergestellt. Oft steht der Name des Tempels (in Thai und/oder Chinesisch) drauf, manchmal der Name des "Abtes". Die magischen Sprüche und die Art der Schriftzeichen sind jeweils von den betreffenden Tempeln selbst entwickelt worden. Manchmal werden die Hus und Pa Yann in einer speziellen Zeremonie, die nur 1mal im jahr stattfindet, geweiht, man denkt, nur dann hätten sie die hnen zugeschriebene magische Kraft. (Das gilt ja auch für Amulette). 

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Danke Joseph,bist unersetzlich

----------


## Joseph

Als ich auf meiner letzten Reise eines frühen Morgens den Frischmarkt in Nakorn Sri Thammarat besuchte, fand ich mitten zwischen Fleisch- und Gemüseläden auch einen "Laden", in dem allerlei Sachen für den Tempel verkauft wurden.  Auf dem Bild sieht man Dinge, die buddhistische Gläubige kaufen und dann den Mönchen schenken:



Natürlich fragte ich nach "Höllengeld". Er hatte nur eine einzige Sorte, die ich hier abbilde:





Die Rückseite schien mir besonders bemerkenswert: sie zeigt eine christliche Kirche oder besser eine Kathedrale. Zuerst wusste ich nicht, was es für eine war, aber nach Hause zurückgekehrt, fand ich heraus: es ist der Limburger Dom!

Lange konnte ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, warum der Limburger Dom auf der Rückseite eines Höllengeldscheins zu finden ist. Inzwischen weiß ich es: das Motiv ist genommen von unserem alten 1000-Mark-Schein, der von 1960 bis 1991 bei uns umlief...Gute Währungen wie US Dollar, DM, Pounds  usw. sind schon öfter als Vorbilder für Höllengeld genommen worden, denn schließlich will man den Seelen der Verstorbenen ja nur "gute" und keine "weiche" Währung zukommen lassen.

Hier ein (zugegebenermaßen schlechtes, aber ich fand kein anderes) Bild eines solchen 1000-Mark-Scheins-vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch noch (sofern Ihr das nötige Alter habt)?



Joseph

----------


## Hua Hin

Ist ja ein schöner Misch-Masch dieser Schein.
Erst auf US-Dollar gemacht und dann hintendrauf nen deutschen
Dom geknallt.

Aber ja, Joseph, ich kenne die alten 1000er noch gut,
die habe ich immer gesammelt. :aetsch:

...aber kam dieser Dom nicht auch auf die neuen 500 DM Scheine?

----------

Josef, was machst Du immer in Nakhon Si, meiner alten Heimat?
Und besonders,, wo? (wenn ich fragen darf)
Der Verkäufer auf Deinem letzten Foto kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.

----------


## Joseph

@Huahin: nein, auf dem 500-DM-Schein war die Bug Eltz! Auf der letzten serie (die vor dem Euro galt) war auf dem 5ooer ein Löwenzahn...

@Monta: Ich finde zwar den Süden Thailands wunderbar Im Isaan war ich noch nicht), war aber in Nakorn Sri Thammarat erst einmal, auf meiner letzten Reise, für ca. 14 Tage. Ich habe im Thaksin-Hotel gewohnt, in der Nähe von Carrefour.  Aber ich habe vor, im Nov. wieder ein paar Tage dort zu verbringen. In der Umgebung der Stadt gibt es viel Natur, wie ich sie liebe...

Joseph

----------

Josef: Ist das Thaksin-Hotel nicht in der Innenstadt, Si Jhäk Thavorn? (oder so?) Carrefour ist mir nicht mehr bekannt, bin auch seit 3 Jahren wieder zurück. Oder meinst Du das Twin Tower gegebüber Lotus?
Sorry für OT, vielleicht gibt es mal eine Fred über die Gegend.

----------


## Joseph

Monta, das Thaksin Hotel (โรงแรมทักษิน) liegt an einer Sripraat (ถ.ศรีปราชญ์) genannten Straße. In der Nähe der Kreuzung "Siyäk Tawang" (สี่แยกท่าวัง), das meinst Du vielleicht, liegt das "Thaihotel" (ไทยโฮเต็ล).

Bei Hotels liegen aber nur wenige Gehminuten voneinander entfernt. 

Joseph

----------

Ja, ist schon erstaunlich was auf diesen Hell Bank Notes so alles erscheint. werde auf jeden Fall danach Ausschau halten, wenn ich in Thailand bin. An den alten Tausender erinnere ich mich (altersbedingt), natürlich noch, auch wenn ich den selten bei mir hatte, aber dass der Limburger Dom auf er Rückseite war, hätte ich nicht mehr gewußt!

Danke Joseph, werde mit diesem Wissen, morgen mal nen paar Bekannte "beeindrucken"

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

So, möchte Euch noch einen thailändischen Höllengeldschein vorstellen. Er stammt zwar aus 1991, habe ihn aber erst dieses Jahr erhalten (ich war in einer Druckerei für diese Höllengeldscheine in Bangkok, habe nach alten Scheinen gefragt, und man zeigte mir ein altes Musteralbum,in dem die ganzen Scheine waren, die sie jemals gedruckt hatten... habe dann sehr lange ver- und gehandelt, bis man mir das Musteralbum schließlich überlassen hat...)

Hier erst mal das Bild der Vorderseite:



In der Mitte sitzt der *Buddha Amithaba* auf einem runden Podest, umsäumt mit Blütenblättern von Lotos. Es ist der Buddha des grenzenlosen Lichts und des endlosen Lebens. Amithaba ist nur im Mahayana-Buddhismus bekannt, er wird als persönlicher Gott verehrt. Die beiden Begleiter sind zwei Boddhisattwas, nämllich Avalokiteskara (auch als Göttin Guan-in oder Guan-im bekannt) und Mahatsama, der ein Symbol für die Stärke darstellt. Beide Begleiter gelten als Führer und Beschützer der Menschen auf ihrem gefahrvollen Weg über "den Ozean des Lebens und des Todes". 

Auf der Brust von Buddha sieht man das Swastika-Zeichen, allerdings andersherum als das entsprechende Zeichen aus unserer Vergangenheit.. 

Links sieht man "A 1991", das ist 1991 unserer Zeitrechnung. Rechts steht  "ก ๒๕๓๔", d.h. Jahr 2534, natürlich nach der buddhist. Zeitrechnung, die 543 Jahre mehr zählt (2534 - 543 = 1991).

Oben steht auf Chines. "tiantang difu yinhang" = (wörtlich) Bank der unterirdischen Regierung des Paradieses

Unten findet man rechts und links zwei kleine Quadrate mit chines. Zeichen, es sind die Siegel des Direktors und des Vizedirektors der Bank. 

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Höllengeldscheine werden immer moderner! Ich erhielt heute von einer Bekannten einen Höllengeldschein, gefunden in Bangkok beim Wat Lengnaiyi (auch Wat Mangorn = Drachentempel) in Yaowarat. Er sieht unserem 100-Euroschein sehr ähnlich. Hier erst mal ein Bild:



Die Ähnlichkeit erstreckt sich nicht nur auf die grüne Farbe und das torartige Gebäude, sondern auch auf Sicherheitsmerkmale: rechts unten ist das Kinegramm nachgedruckt, das beim echten Hunderter durch Kippeffekt "100" sichtbar werden lässt; oder links oben das Durchsichtregister, das sind in diesem Fall ein paar grüne Striche, die bei Durchsicht "100" ergeben. Es steht auch "100 Euro" drauf, auf Chines. oben "ou yuan zhi bi" = Eurogeld. 

Die Untersachrift ist jedoch noch die von dem längst verstorbenen Duisenberg. Bei der auf der Rückseite abgebildeten Notennummer ist allerdings ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen (merkt aber in Thailand keiner): die Nummer endet auf "0", was bei echten Euroscheinen niemals vorkommt....

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Hier möchte ich noch ein weiteres als magisch angesehenes  Papier zeigen. Ich sah es in einem kleinen Geschäft in Nakorn Sri Thammarat an der Wand. Natürlich konnte man mir das Papier nicht geben (schenken), weil es dem Geschäft ja Glück bringen sollte. Immerhin hat der Geschäftsinhaber mir das Papier kurz ausgeliehen, damit ich im nahe gelegenen Fotokopiershop eine Kopie machen konnte…

Dies ist *kein* „Hu“, weil ohne jeden chines. Hintergrund. Man sieht zwei Nagas (schlangenähnliche Wesen), die kunstvoll ineinander verschlungen sind. Man sieht 5 identische „Buddhas“, alle in der gleichen Haltung, aber es steht jeweils der Name eines Priesters dran. Unten ein Podest aus Lotosblütenblättern. Die Seitenränder zeigen einen für mich nicht lesbaren Text in Khom-Schrift . Besonders interessant (für mich) ist die sitzende Gestalt oben in der Mitte, sie ist aus Khom-Buchstaben geformt. 



Der Geschäftsinhaber sagte mir, er habe das Papier von einem hoch stehenden Mönch erhalten, als er das Geschäft eröffnet hatte und zur Einsegnung einen Mönch bestellt hatte…Er glaube fest daran, dass dieses Papier  einen guten Einfluss auf das Geschäftsleben habe…

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Joseph, weißt du wie diese Papiere gedruckt werden? Und in welchen Auflagen?

----------


## Joseph

Was ich weiß, ist nur.....der Druck war ein einfacher Schwarzweißdruck. Die Mönche eines Klosters suchen einen Künstler, der ohne Geld dafür zu nehmen so ein Blatt als Muster zeichnet. Dann sucht man eine Druckerei, die ebenfalls ohne Geld dafür  zu nehmen, ein paar hundert dieser Blätter druckt...so läuft es gewöhnlich ab...zwar werden die Mönche der Form halber sagen, sie möchten etwas dafür zahlen, aber der "Künstler" und der  Druckereibesitzer wollen das nicht (brächte Unglück?)....so wie ich öfter beobachtet habe, dass ein Mönch in ein open-air-Restaurant kommt, etwas bestellt und am Ende bezahlen will; noch nie habe ich erlebt, dass man im Restaurant das Geld nimmt...wird als "tam bun" angesehen....

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Hier noch was zum Thema schützende Amulette.
                       Soldaten erhalten Amulett-Schutz    

Amuletts, gesegnet vom späten Luan Poo Jiam von Wat Intrasukaram (einem Mönch dem magische Kräfte nachgesagt werden), wurden zum Teil der Pflichtuniform für 4000 (viertausend) Soldaten, die im Nordosten von Pattani (im unruhigen Süden Thailands) stationiert sind. Es wurde ihnen befohlen, die Amulette jederzeit zu tragen, oder einer Bestrafung von 3 Tagen Haft ins Auge zu sehen. Amulette statt schußsicher Weste. 
Generalmajor Thawatchai Samutsakorn, stellvertretender Kommandeur der 2. Armeeregion und derzeit Kommandeur der Pattani Task Force, sagte, dass er Luang Poo Jiam Amulette an seine Männer in den vier Bataillonen, die im südlichsten Teil des Nordostens stationiert sind, verteilt hätte, mit der strikten Anweisung, sie Tag und Nacht zu tragen.

Dies ist kein ungewöhnlicher Befehl in Thailand und buddhistische Soldaten und Amulette im tiefen Süden schon länger oft eine Einheit darstellen. Es geht das Gerücht um, dass die Anzahl an Talismännern, die von den Männern der 20 Bataillone getragen werden, bei weitem die Anzahl der Soldaten übersteigt. Einige Soldaten tragen über 100 Amulette. Es gibt ihnen das Vertrauen und den Glauben, dass das gesegnete Objekt sie vor Gefahr schützen wird. „Dieses Amulett gibt mir ein Gefühl der Sicherheit, auch wenn ich keine schusssichere Weste habe“, sagt ein Soldat.

General-Major Thawatchai, geboren in Khon Kaen , besitzt ein Amulet aus der „des Königs Soldaten“ Sammlung und behält es für sich selber. Er trägt es zusammen mit einer kleinen metallenen Schriftrolle oder „takrud“ auch eine Art Amulett. 

Luan Poo Jiam war der Abt von Wat Intrasukaram im Sangka Distrikt in Surin. Er segnete ca. 100.000 Amulette kurz bevor er vor zwei Jahren im Alter von 97 Jahren starb. Diese Amulette sind mit die begehrtesten im Nordosten . 

Soldat Kiattisak Tanghong sagte, dass er über 20 verschiedene Amulette von seinem zuhause in Siam mitgebracht hätte, und dass man ihm das Luan Poo Jiam Amulett als zusätzlichen Schutz gegeben hätte. „Ich bin froh, dass ich es tragen kann. Es wird mich nicht nur vor Verletzungen, sondern auch vor Bestrafungen beschützen. Und wenn ich es nicht trage, komme ich 3 Tage in Haft ….“ “Der Kommandeur, will, dass wir sicher sind.“ Sagt er dazu. 


Unteroffizier Sitthiporn Thongsuk, 53, auch aus Surin, sagte, dass er mehr als 100 Amulette mitgebracht hätte, und normalerweise so ca. 40 pro Tag tragen würde. 

Generalmajor Thawatchai sagte, dass er begonnen hätte, die strenge Tragepflicht der Amulette einzuführen, nachdem er einen Bombemanschlag auf einen Truppentransport analysiert hätte. Die Soldaten waren auf dem Rückweg von Khon Kaen nach Pattani . Es wurde berichtet, dass einige Soldaten im vierten Bus das Amulet nicht getragen hätten, sondern im Rucksack aufbewahrt hätten, als der Bus angegriffen wurde. Fünfzehn wurden verwundet. Die Insassen der anderen Busse, in denen die Amulette getragen worden waren, blieben dagegen unverletzt. 

“Daraus habe ich den Schluss gezogen, dass die Soldaten, die die Amulette nur im Rucksack transportiert hatten, nicht geschützt waren. Deshalb habe ich die Tragepflicht angeordnet.“ Originalton Generalmajor Thawatchai.

-------------------------------

Amulette in Thailand ist eine gigantische „Industrie“ geworden. Angetrieben von mafiaähnlich organisierten Händlerringen, die als Lobbyisten sogar eigene Parlamentarier zur Wahl angemeldet hatten. Und die Thailänder handeln auch mit ihnen wie mit Briefmarken, versuchen immer noch mal ein bisschen zu verdienen, indem das eine Amulett gekauft und das andere verkauft wird. 

Wenn Amulette neu eingesegnet werden, gibt es durch die Hysterie, die damit verbunden ist auch schon Tote. Weil die Mengen, um ein Amulett zu ergattern, andere zu Tode trampeln. Es wurde nie berichtet, ob diese armen Menschen denn ein Amulett trugen. Überhaupt wird immer nur davon berichtet, dass Amulette angeblich schützten, nie darüber, dass etwas trotz Amulett passiert sei. Und im Zweifel hat das Amulett vor Schlimmeren geschützt. So z.B. als der Spitzenkandidat der Demokraten in einen schlimmen Autunfall verwickelt wurde, aber dank Airbag, BMW-Sicherheitszelle und Sicherheitsgurt, unverletzt davonkam. … Da war dies dem Amulett zuzuschreiben.

Magie und Mystik wird von der herrschenden Klasse in Thailand zelebriert, um zu verhindern, dass Aufklärung den Weg ebnet für Rationalismus im westlichen Sinn. Menschen die an die Mystik von Amuletten glauben, lassen sich leichter beeinflussen und beeindrucken von Zeremonien, Wahrsagungen, Gerüchten, Befehlen, von Gott gegebenen Strukturen. 

Die Soldaten im Süden werden nicht durch schusssichere Westen und eine Anti-Konfrontations-Politik geschützt, sondern durch Amulette. Deshalb tragen die Kommandeure oder Politiker auch nicht die Verantwortung dafür, wenn es keinen Fortschritt gibt und wenn die politische Situation verfahren bleibt. Die Soldaten hatten die falschen Amulette getragen, sie im Rucksack statt auf dem Herzen getragen, oder vielleicht durch irgendwelche falschen Riten, entweiht. 

Es sind nicht die Soldaten und die Menschen, die den Amuletten vertrauen, die zu verurteilen sind. Es ist die bekannte Mischung aus religiös-politischen Seilschaften, verbunden mit dubiosen Geschäftemachern die hier anzuprangern sind. Und andererseits die Vorgesetzen und Einflussreichen, die diese Mystik schüren und für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen.

Traditionen zu pflegen oder zu akzeptieren ist eine Sache. Sie zu mißbrauchen eine andere. Wenn z.B. darüber berichtet wird, dass eine hochgestellte Personen eigenhändig ein Geisterhäuschen beseitigt hätte, ohne dass sie Schaden genommen hatte, dann wird das als Zeichen seiner Unantastbarkeit verbreitet. Nicht als Beweis dafür, dass nicht Geister, sondern nur Menschen Schaden anrichten.

----------


## Samuianer

> Traditionen zu pflegen oder zu akzeptieren ist eine Sache. Sie zu mißbrauchen eine andere. Wenn z.B. darüber berichtet wird, dass eine hochgestellte Personen eigenhändig ein Geisterhäuschen beseitigt hätte, ohne dass sie Schaden genommen hatte, dann wird das als Zeichen seiner Unantastbarkeit verbreitet. Nicht als Beweis dafür, dass nicht Geister, sondern nur Menschen Schaden anrichten.


Tja, sag ich seit Tag und Nacht....!   ::  

@Joseph, hier in T. habe ich die Druckstoecke fuer derlei "Schutzpapier" noch nie gesehen, dafuer aber in Indien und Nepal... dort handelt es sich um Holztafeln wo das Motiv eingeritzt wird, nicht selten von den Moenchen, Aebten selbst!

Eine andere Variante sind Holztafeln mit duennen Blechstreifen, die das Muster darstellen.

Wenige werden tatsaechlich noch je nach Bedarf handgemalt!

meist wird zu den geweihten Vordrucken spaeter noch etwas manuell hinzugefuegt!

----------


## Joseph

Samuianer sagt:

"@Joseph, hier in T. habe ich die Druckstoecke fuer derlei "Schutzpapier" noch nie gesehen, dafuer aber in Indien und Nepal... dort handelt es sich um Holztafeln wo das Motiv eingeritzt wird, nicht selten von den Moenchen, Aebten selbst!"

Ja, ich weiß. In Bangkok gibt es noch 2 konkurrierende Druckereien, die regelmäßig Höllengeld herstellen. Die werde es aber auch nicht mehr lange machen, glaube ich. Es kommt mehr und mehr Ware aus China rein, wo anscheinend billiger gedruckt werden kann. Außerhalb Bangkoks wrden in Th. keine Höllengeldscheine mehr hergestellt (wohl noch andere magische Papiere). Die Zahl derer, die noch Höllengeld benutzen, wird auch immer geringer, durch natürliches Aussterben, die Jüngeren machen es teilweise jetzt noch mit, die nächste Generation wird es nur noch vom Erzählen her kennen...

Während früher die Höllengeldscheine auch in Th. einzeln von handgeschnitzten Holzplatten "gedruckt" wurden, hat man heute einen  Vielfarben-Lithographie-Druck auf modernen Druckerpressen. Je nach Größe werden Bögen zu bis zu 48 Stück gedruckt und dann zerschnitten, ähnlich, wie man heute Banknoten herstellt.

In China kann man auf dem flachen Lande, besonders in abgelegenen Provinzen, noch Holzdruckplatten finden, die immer noch benutzt werden. Als ich (für 1 Jahr zum Studium der chines. Sprache) in China war, habe ich für das Brit.Museum eine Reihe solcher Druckstöcke besorgt. Die machen Wanderausstellungen über Höllengeld in ganz Großbritannien...Ich habe in Südchina auch eine moderne Druckerei für Höllengeld besucht. Diese verkauft Höllengeldscheine in Ausland, für das Inland ist der Druck offiziell als Aberglaube verpönt, man muss aber sehr große Mengen bestellen: von den kleineren Noten mindestens 64.000, von den mittleren 48.000 und von den größten 12.000 Stück. 

Wenn der einfache Bilder-Upload wieder klappt, kann ich ja mal Bilder von solchen Druckstöcken einstellen...

Joseph

----------


## schiene

* Amulettblase geplatzt !    * 

Menschen wurden tot getrampelt, wenn neue Amulette zum Verkauf kamen, Offiziere gaben Befehle an Soldaten aus, dass Amulette getragen werden müssten unter Androhung von Freiheitsstrafe, andere verschuldeten sich um den schnellen Bath mit dem Boom zu verdienen, aber jetzt ist die Blase geplatzt und hinterlässt tausende von enttäuschten Kleininvestoren in ganz Thailand. 

Es gibt viele spekulative Geschäftsideen die wie Blasen auftauchen. Eine davon ist die mit religiösen Talismans in Thailand. Im letzten Jahr waren die Preise für die kleinen, mythologischen Figuren explodiert, als viele durchschnittliche Thailänder nach ersten Gerüchten über Wundertaten, oder einfach aus Gewinnsucht, versuchten möglichst viele Amulette zu kaufen. 

In dem kleinen Dorf im Süden von Thailand, ernährte sich Saranya Nimitsomsakul durch ihre Einnahmen aus dem Handel von gebrauchten Kühlschränken, Kleidern und Waschmaschinen. Im letzten Jahr aber, mit einem Ersparnis von 13.000 US-Dollar aus vielen Jahren harter Arbeit, stieg die 36-jährige Mutter von zwei Kindern in das Geschäft mit den Amuletten ein. „Für eine gewisse Zeit ging alles prima,“ erzählte sie, „aber dann lief alles schief.“ 

Die Geschichte hört sich wie die von vielen Investoren in der ganzen Welt an. Der Boom war so viel versprechend. Einige Amulette wurden für 75.000 US-Dollar verkauft. Aber genau das konnte doch eigentlich nur auf einem großen Betrug oder Massenhysterie beruhen. 

Ein Überangebot, verbunden mit der Vermutung, dass viele Amulette gar nicht ordentlich von buddhistischen Mönchen gesegnet worden waren, hat den Markt in den letzten Wochen zusammen brechen lassen. Die meisten der kleinen Tonobjekte, Teil einer Milliarden-Dollar-Industrie noch vor wenigen Monaten, sind jetzt praktisch wertlos.

Die Talisman-Verkäuferin Saranya hat ihr Geld verloren und ist, wie viele tausende andere im Land, zusätzlich tief verschuldet. Sie hat ihren Händler angezeigt und den Abt des Buddhistischen Tempels, mit dem für die Amulette Werbung gemacht wurde. Anderswo verklagt die Frau des Polizeichefs den Bürgermeister und beschuldigt ihn der Lieferung gefälschter Amulette und jeder versucht von irgendjemanden einen Teil seines Schadens zurück zu bekommen.

Der Ehemann von Saranya sagt, die Talismanexperten sollten den Markt retten und einige der magischen Eigenschaften der Amulette bestätigen. „Die Talismanexperten sollten etwas unternehmen, um das Vertrauen der Verbraucher wieder herzustellen.“ Aber die Experten halten sich bedeckt. „Zu viele Menschen waren zu gierig. Sie produzierten und kauften Talismans ausschließlich wegen des spekulativen Profits.“ Sagt Wiwa Nilnawee, ein Amuletthändler aus Bangkok, der eine internationale Autorität für Talismane ist. „Besser ist, was jetzt passiert … der Markt muss sein gesundes Niveau finden.“

Spezialpressen produzieren Amulette mit heiligen Schnüren aus ganz speziellem ton. Dann segnen bestimmte Buddhisitische Mönche die Amulette. Im letzten Jahr hat die thailändische Air-Force einen Tonblock mit Überschallgeschwindigkeit geflogen, um ihm eine besondere Kraft zu verleihen. Die Mönche erhalten eine Gebühr für das Segnen, aber den großen Reibach machten die Großhändler und Produzenten.

Die Populariät der Amulette, auch Jatukam Ramathep genannt, geht 2 Jahrzehnte zurück. Je nachdem wer die Geschichte erzählt, geht sie z.B. auf einen Hindugott aus dem 17. Jahrhundert zurück, der ein buddhistisches Klotser vor dem Angriff von Piraten beschützte. Phantarak Rajadej, ein ehemaliger Polizeichef in Nakhon Si Thammarat, begann mit der Herstellung und dem Verkauf limitierter Talisman in den Achtziger Jahren. Damals sollte damit Geld für einen Buddhistischen Schrein gesammelt werden. 

Man glaubte, dass er in der Schwarzen Magie kundig war und dadurch Feinde abwehren konnte. Als er im Jahr 2006 im Alter von 104 Jahren starb, stieg die Amulettproduktion drastisch an. Das Gerücht über die übernatürlichen Kräfte der Amulette verbreiteten sich nach Bangkok und professionelle Händler, manche sagen auch Mafiosi, stiegen in das Geschäft ein. Einen Höhepunkt fand die Hysterie als viele Thais sich über den Militärputsch im September 2006 Sorgen machten und hofften durch die Amulette eine spirituelle Hilfe zu erhalten.

Neue Modelle wurden geboren, wie zum Beispiel mit dem Namen „Superreich zum Himmel“ oder „Ewiger Wohlstand“ und die Händler zahlten Millionen von US-Dollars in Bath, um in Zeitungen und im Fernsehen Werbung zu schalten. Die Kasikornbank schätzte den Markt für Jatukam Ramathep Amulette zum Höhepunkt auf 1,5 Milliarden US-Dollar ein.

Nakohn si Thammarat und seine Buddhistischen Kleriker waren unter den größten Profiteuren. Besucher kamen aus Bangkok und aus der ganzen Welt. Ein Zimmer im billigsten Hotel der Stadt musste drei Monate im Voraus gebucht werden. Prominente flogen mit eigenen Flugzeugen ein, andere mussten Wochenlang auf einen freien Platz im Flugzeug warten, obwohl Sonderflug um Sonderflug organisiert wurde. 

Alles wollte dabei sein, wenn im Tempel aus dem 13. Jahrhundert, dem Wat Phra Mahatat Amulette gesegnet wurden. Amuletthändler aus Bangkok erzählen, dass der Tempel Millionen von US-Dollars verdient hätte, die jetzt genutzt werden, um Wände zu reparieren, vom Einfall bedrohte Türme und altertümliche Glockengeläute.

Manche Kleriker in Thailand sagen, dass die Verrücktheit nach den Amuletten die wahren buddhistischen Lehren verraten hätten. Phra Thepvinyaporn, Abt von Wat Phra Mahatat, beansprucht zufrieden mit dem Schicksal zu sein. „Menschen sind nur Werkzeuge des Willen Gottes,“ sagt er. „Talismans zu kaufen, war ein Weg, um unseren Tempel zu unterstützen.“

Der Abt segnete auch die 13.000 US-Dollar Amuletts von Saranya und er wird jetzt von ihr verklagt. „Wir fühlen uns betrogen,“ sagte sie. Durch die nachlassende Konjunktur haben sie zusätzliche Probleme und haben jetzt einen kleinen Teeshop eröffnet, um sich über Wasser zu halten. Der bringt maximal 32 US-Dollar die Woche ein und muss für die Ernährung der ganzen Familie reichen.

“Einige Talismans wurden nicht ordentlich gesegnet, und viele Händler liefen einfach mit dem Geld der kleinen Investoren weg,“ sagt Chor. „Viele der Leute haben ihr gesamtes Geld verloren und sind hoffnungslos.“. Aber der Abt, Phra Thepvinyaporn, 59 Jahr alt, ist gelassen. „Ich bin nicht überrascht, dass die Leute mich verklagen wollen. Viele haben ein gebrochenes Herzen und tun alles um wenigstens einen Teil der Verlustes zurück zu erhalten. Aber es ist doch ein natürlicher Vorgang. Alles geht hoch und wieder runter. Wie ein Feuerwerk.“ Dabei putzt er seine dicken Brillengläser und richtet seine orangefarbene Robe in der Mittagshitze. „Wenn das Feuerwerk hoch steigt sagen alle Ohhh, dann explodiert es und verschwindet. Und wenn es weg ist, warten alle auf das nächste.“

----------


## Samuianer

Als dieser "Jatukam" Craze los brach, habe ich die Haende ueber dem Kopf zusammen geschlagen!

Grauslich was da ablief, eine ganz geschickt eingefaedelte, Geldmaschine, fuer Einige!

Im Fernsehen waren in einer Talshow Leute die logen was das Zeug hergab... eines Dieser Amulette haette 20 Millionen US$ in ganz kurzer Zeit eingebracht... ja fuer die Macher!   ::

----------

